# modificar el ancho de banda de un transmisor RF



## Manuel quiceno (Sep 19, 2006)

bueno se me ha producido una dudita, y es que nesesito variar el ancho de banda de un transmisor. 

si alguien tiene información o algo que me pueda servir, seria de gran ayuda

gracias


----------



## Mushito (Sep 20, 2006)

Es AM o FM


----------



## Manuel quiceno (Sep 20, 2006)

pues segun tengo entendido sin importar la modulacion del transmisor, todo transmisor de RF tiene un ancho de banda definido


----------



## shocky (Sep 20, 2006)

El ancho de banda de un transmisor de RF tiene sus limites.
En primer lugar si tu lo quieres correr de frecuencia tienes que corregir el PLL y ajuatar las bobinas de salida. Ademas de que no conseguiras la maxima potencia, ya que la etapa de salida fue diseñada para un determinado ancho de banda.
Saludos


----------



## Mushito (Sep 21, 2006)

Bueyes.
El ancho de banda define la frecuencia moduladora, en el caso de AM y en el caso de FM el ancho de banda define la potencia de la modulacion (audio frecuencia)


----------



## shocky (Sep 21, 2006)

Disculpame mushito pero estas totalmente perdido.


----------



## Mushito (Sep 22, 2006)

Disculpame tambien. Una cosa es modificar la capacidad de la circuiteria del transmisor para que transmita en un ancho de banda mas amplio y otra cosa es que al modular se amplificadore el ancho de banda.
Para mayor información, Click aqui:
http://www.textoscientificos.com/redes/modulacion/amplitud
http://www.textoscientificos.com/redes/modulacion/frecuencia


----------



## shocky (Sep 22, 2006)

Estamos hablando de cosas diferentes.
Um equipo de radiofrecuencia, por ejemplo un handy de VHF, normalmente tienen un ancho de banda de trabajo de 136Mhz a 174Mhz.
Pero no en todo este ancho el equipo tiene un comportamiento lineal. Es decir estos bienen ajustado para que entrguen su maxima potencia y que tengan su mejor sensibilidad en la frecuencia 146Mhz. Y en sus extremos decae un poco.
Pero si nos pasamos del ancho de banda del equipo el PLL que es el encargado de hacer el enganche de fase, no nos permite ni transmitir ni recibir.
Saludos


----------



## VichoT (Sep 22, 2006)

Holas.A todos. 
1º quiero hacer una pequeña aclaracion segun se. ancho de banda se define como el espacio total que ocupa un solo canal de transmision (es decir una sola estacion emisora)..por ejemplo... una estacion que transmite en 100MHZ de FM ( banda comercial) tendria un ancho de banda de 2MHZ (no se cual seria en realidad el valor exacto, ademas este valor varia en cada equipo...y depende mucho del factor de calidad del tanque resonante) y se distribullen acada lado de la frecuencia central. asi esta emisora ocuparioa el espectro de frecuencias desde 99MHZ hasta 101MHZ pudiendo sintonizarce entre  cualquierade estas frecuencias ( ovbiamente a 100MHZ se tiene la mejor sintonia).

Otro caso es el rango de frecuencias  que tiene una estacion (sea cual fuere) al que se referia shocky y seria todos los canales enla cual puede transmitir y/o recibir dicha estacion.

 y como dije antes el ancho de banda de un transmisor depende en gran mediada del tanque resonante...busca algo sobre el factor de calidad Q y tb te parecera junto ael ancho de banda....tb depende dela señal modulante ,mejor dicho dela amplitud dela seañl de audio (oñoque se transmita).

BYE!


----------



## Manuel quiceno (Sep 26, 2006)

en realidad lo que yo deseo basicamente es modificar el ancho de banda, al que se refiere VICHOT, ejemplo en radios handy o base de vhf se puede prefectamente modificar el ancho de banda de 12.5KHZ a 25KHZ alguien sabe como se logra esto, pero en la parte de transmisión.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 27, 2006)

Holas.Manuel.aun no nos dices que tipo de transmisora es. AM FM.PM o de datos, tampoco nos has dicho que tipo demodulacion y que porcentaje de modulacion tiene y cual quieres.  

Por lo pronto te digo que el ancho d banda podrias modificarlo metiendo mano alos filtros de audio justo antes (o en el mismo)modulador.

BYE!


----------



## cgerhard (May 28, 2010)

Que es mejor, 12.5 o 25khz ??? hay una relación de calidad/potencia? Yo tengo un handy vhf, FM, wouxun. El equipo se puede configurar en los dos anchos de banda, pero no se que gano o pierdo con cada uno.


----------



## anthony123 (May 30, 2010)

12Khz es modulacion estrecha y 25Khz es modulacion medianamente ancha. Como los amplificadores FM trabajan en clase C no tendras ninguna diferencia de potencia, lo unico que varriará será en lo que se recibe y cómo lo está recibiendo (si tiene un receptor FM ancha o estrecha)


----------



## sbl (Mar 14, 2011)

disculpenme si me equivoco pero si mal no recuerdo el ancho de banda esta definido directamente por el factor de calidad del tamque lc.
-el PLL solo sirve exclusivamente para enganchar la ferecuencia base de trabajo.
-en FM comercial el ancho de banda es solo de 200Khz asta donde se pero de los cuales +-25Khz no se pueden utizar qye ue es el margen entre la siguiente estacion. como lo muestro en el siguiente txt:
            -25Khz/-75Khz utilizable/100Mhz frecuenca base/+75Khz utilizable/+25Khz
esto se cumple en AM com en FM, solo que en am el ancho es mucho menor


----------



## homebrew (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola a todos seria bueno que aclares bien el tema de que ancho de banda quieres ampliar, ya que puede dar lugar a confucion hay cosas parecidas y son diferentes
1 )puede ser variar el ancho de banda cubierto por el pll por ejemplo ampliar el margen de trabajo desde 118 mhz a 200 mhz en un equipo que originalmente tenia de fabriaca 140 a 174 mhz 

2) puede ser cambiar el ancho de banda del filtro rx para captar los satelites meteorologicos APT de la NOAA 

3 ) Aumentar el ancho de banda de el canal ocupado por tu tx eso depende de el sistema de modulacion cada sitema o modo tiene un ancho de banda predefinido y si tine relacion directa con el sistema de modulacion usado.

Por eso para poder ayudarte tendrias que indicarnos cual de estas u otra modificacion quieres en el tx.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 15, 2011)

VichoT dijo:


> Holas.A todos.
> 1º quiero hacer una pequeña aclaracion segun se. ancho de banda se define como el espacio total que ocupa un solo canal de transmision (es decir una sola estacion emisora)..por ejemplo... una estacion que transmite en 100MHZ de FM ( banda comercial) tendria un ancho de banda de 2MHZ (no se cual seria en realidad el valor exacto, ademas este valor varia en cada equipo...y depende mucho del factor de calidad del tanque resonante) y se distribullen acada lado de la frecuencia central. asi esta emisora ocuparioa el espectro de frecuencias desde 99MHZ hasta 101MHZ pudiendo sintonizarce entre  cualquierade estas frecuencias ( ovbiamente a 100MHZ se tiene la mejor sintonia).
> 
> Otro caso es el rango de frecuencias  que tiene una estacion (sea cual fuere) al que se referia shocky y seria todos los canales enla cual puede transmitir y/o recibir dicha estacion.
> ...




Las radios de FM tienen un ancho de banda de 300 khz, 150khz por lado. Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2011)

Manuel creo que ya ha aclarado lo que quiere.


> en realidad lo que yo deseo basicamente es modificar el ancho de banda,  al que se refiere VICHOT, ejemplo en radios handy o base de vhf se puede  prefectamente modificar el ancho de banda de 12.5KHZ a 25KHZ alguien  sabe como se logra esto, pero en la parte de transmisión.


Para saber como se modifica, es necesario que digas que equipo estás usando.
Ahora si lo querés saber de forma genérica, digamos que en general se cambia el límite de frecuencias que entran al modulador (por ejemplo, dejo pasar frecuencias hasta 3 kHz o hasta 6 kHz). En FM además hay que tener especial cuidado en el nivel de modulación.
Y si me equivoco, diríjanse a la oficina de quejas en el Tibet


----------

